# What load for a 30-06 for Antelope and Muley hunt



## gills (Jan 17, 2005)

Might be heaeding to Wyoming for an Antelope and Muley combo hunt. I only have a Remington 700 BDL 30-06. I know it might not be the flattest shooter but I will make do. Any recommendations for a good load. I'm thinking 150 grain. I use 150 grain Remington core lockt soft point here in MI. I expect around 300 yard shots. Thanks!


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Handloads or factory loads?


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

For factory loads I would go with the Remington Premier Core-Lokt Ultra Bonded in 150 gr. pointed soft point.


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 6, 2009)

skipper34 said:


> For factory loads I would go with the Remington Premier Core-Lokt Ultra Bonded in 150 gr. pointed soft point.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Out West wind is your enemy and heavier boattail bullets in 165 - 180 gr will offer much less wind drift vs 150s. Forget the 'flat shooting' mindset and start thinking windage instead for longer distances.

If you zero for 300 you can cover 250 - 350 with minimal change in bullet drop, a 165 out of 30-06 is solid way way beyond 300 yards if you know your range and wind.

Any bullet out of a 30-06 will kill the game you are after - trick is putting it on target.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Many a deer and praire goat has been kilt with a plain old core-loc. Shoot what groups best, 150 or 165 it really doesn't matter the only thing is the heavier slug may buck the wind a little better.


----------



## rjg30 (Apr 17, 2007)

You might also consider the same type of load in 165 or 168 gr. Those two weights have the highest ballistic co-efficient in 30 cal.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

The accuracy will vary from gun to gun but I like the Winchester CXP2 Ballistic Silver Tips in 168 grain. I would also consider the Hornady SST in 165 grain, or some of the Federal Premium loadings with the TSX, partition, or gameking. It might take buying a couple boxes to find what your gun likes. If handloading I really like a 165 grain SPBT (I shoot Speers) over about 47 grains of H4895


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

I would look hard at a 165 Nosler Accubond, like a B-tip just bonded so there a tougher bullet. The B/C is pretty high and if you load you should be able to run em in the 2900 fps area with out too much trouble.

The deer will hate em.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

30-06 is plenty "flat" shooting for a 300 yd poke.

I personally would use a 165gr pill. Any cup and core bullet will be fine, if you want to spend more $$, go for it.

I would worry more about practicing 300 - 400 yd shots and shooting in the wind. Don't rely on ballistic tables over range time.


----------



## White Pine (Mar 26, 2009)

You can get closier then 300 yards i used a 30-o6 on a pronghorn it was only 200 yards was the farthest. The wind is the main thing 165 grains is fine for both


----------

